# What probiotics work for IBS-C?



## 23770

Does Align (Bifidobacterium infantis 35624), Digestive Advantage IBS, or VSL#3 work for constipation-predominant IBS? I've been taking "Life Time" 5-Billion & Milk-Free Acidophilus pills and "Ultimate Flora" 50 Billion of 10 strains pills. I haven't been noticing any improvement in symptoms in conjunction with my taking these friendly flora pills and Dannon's "Activia" yogurt appears to be a crafty marketing scam. Here are the strains that are included in the pills I take in order of strength:Life Time:Lactobacillus AcidophilusBifidobacterium longumUltimate Flora:Bifidobacterium bifidumLactobacillus acidophilusLactobacillus rhamnosusBifidobacterium breveBifidobacterium longusLactobacillus caseiLactobacillus plantarumLactococcus lactisLactobacillus bulgaricusLactobacillus salivarius


----------



## SpAsMaN*

> quoteoes Align (Bifidobacterium infantis 35624), Digestive Advantage IBS, or VSL#3 work for constipation-predominant IBS?


I don't think so.I have tried both and they increase bloatness in constipation-type.


----------



## 22435

I've been advised my colonic hydrotherapist/nutritionist to take live probiotics (they need to be kept in the fridge) called Solaray Multidophilus 12


----------



## 15193

I started taking probiotics from Jigsaw Health and they are amazing. There are 25 billion active friendly bacteria in them. I can't believe how well they work!http://www.jigsawhealth.com/products/probi...cidophilus.html Liz


----------



## 14127

i have used the jigsaw probiotics for several months and I really like them.


----------



## 23114

Funny, I use those probiotics, too (jigsaw). I know exactly where I'd be without them!


----------



## 14490

I started using a Probiotic supplement called Kyo-Dophilus. It has 1 billion live cells and it has been keeping me regular but it sometimes gives me heartburn. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## 13840

For those who have had results with probiotics, what symptoms have they improved? I'm mostly looking to get rid of bloating, literal inches. I don't care if I'm constipated, just get rid of the bloating!!


----------



## 13840

> quote:Originally posted by Barb S:I started using a Probiotic supplement called Kyo-Dophilus. It has 1 billion live cells and it has been keeping me regular but it sometimes gives me heartburn. Does anyone else have this problem?


Hey, I just bought that!! How is it working for you? I notice you said it sometimes gives you heartburn, but other than that how is it? I went to Fred Meyer today to find a probiotic and they had so many I just stood in the aisle and stared at them.


----------



## MyOwnSavior

> quote:Originally posted by dancechick:For those who have had results with probiotics, what symptoms have they improved? I'm mostly looking to get rid of bloating, literal inches. I don't care if I'm constipated, just get rid of the bloating!!


I started taking something called "Digestive Advantage: Crohn's and Colitis" even though I just have IBS, because I was at the end of my rope with the pain/bloating,etc. For a while it didn't feel like it was doing much of anything, and then, towards the end of the 30 days (they say that's about how long it takes before you feel the full effects) I barely had any pain or bloating. Of course, I was also taking anti-gas meds (i.e. beano, etc.) to get rid of the gas related pain and bloating, but it seems that generally a combination of beano and the Crohn's and Colitis probiotics worked to at least get the gas and bloating down to a managable level.


----------



## 13840

Hmmm... that's cool. May have to try it if this other stuff doesn't work. Thirty days though, I hate waiting.


----------



## MyOwnSavior

> quote:Originally posted by dancechick:Hmmm... that's cool. May have to try it if this other stuff doesn't work. Thirty days though, I hate waiting.


I know, but even prescription meds a doctor may put you on take a while before their effects can be felt.


----------



## 17327

> quote:Originally posted by Liz4Health:I started taking probiotics from Jigsaw Health and they are amazing. There are 25 billion active friendly bacteria in them. I can't believe how well they work!http://www.jigsawhealth.com/products/probi...cidophilus.html Liz


Hi everyone, I don't suppose somebody could help me get some of this please? It sounds really good but they won't ship to England







Thanks


----------



## 22565

If I remember right, Kyo-doph has garlic in addition to the probiotic. Garlic can increase heartburn in sensitive people. I love Garlic, but can only eat small quantities, well cooked, for fear of getting some nasty heartburn. You might want to try switching to another, bifido heavy formula.


> quote:Originally posted by Barb S:I started using a Probiotic supplement called Kyo-Dophilus. It has 1 billion live cells and it has been keeping me regular but it sometimes gives me heartburn. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------

